# What Lucy brought home last night



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Apparently Lucy was protecting them from the goats. So I hauled them to the vet and no microchips, I hate to do it but I'll have to get animal control out. No other places will take them. Both female, pit mixes and they work as a pair to kill chickens. Not even half grown.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Is there a pit rescue in your area? They may come and take them. I hope they didnt kill too many of your girls.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They have collars, but no tags I’m guessing?
They must live somewhere around there… if dumped, you’d think they’d take off the collar.

sorry about your chickens!
Tell Lucy more dogs is not something you need currently. Lol


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

The pit rescues are over-run. Heck, all the rescues are over run. Collars but no tags & the brown had a part of a chewed leash attached to her collar.
They ate the spare rooster.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

About 20 years ago we drove to Louisiana. I was so shocked to see how many dogs were along the highway. So many dead dogs, so many live dogs. It was terrible. We ended up picking up a stray in Kentucky that was begging for food at a convenience store along the highway. 
You can't save them all, even though it seems you've saved more than your fair share already...

Sorry about the rooster.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Years ago when I lived in Colorado, the couple I was working for had traveled extensively and their memories of Louisiana went like this:
"John, you remember Louisiana - that's where we saw all the dead dogs."
"Yep, we'd be driving along and Bea would see a dead dog - Ohh, poor doggy...."
5 minutes later, on the other side of the road, "Look John, another dead dog, poor doggy."
Passing the third dead dog in 5 miles, "John, do you think they aim at them?"

It's really a shame that the above is their strongest memory of Louisiana.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Who is in charge of cleaning up along the hwys? What do they do with all the bodies?
Or do they just leave them for alligators to eat?


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> Who is in charge of cleaning up along the hwys? What do they do with all the bodies?
> Or do they just leave them for alligators to eat?


I’m assuming there is a clean up crew. If the bodies were left along the hwy then the alligators would get used to the food source and would start hanging close to the hwy and then you’d end up with gators getting hit as well.

I’m not trying to be rude or insensitive about anything. Just wondering how often the crew has to come clean up… since the cpl in your story saw so many, it seems that perhaps they need to clean up more frequently?


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

I think clean up is done by each parish (we don't have counties). In some area it is prisoners. In many cities you have to call and ask per dead animal.


----------

